# Fur



## Reza (Apr 9, 2013)

My goldens fur is very dry and his hair hardly grows.u feed him royal canin and give him supplements yet it's the same


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I am sure some of the breeders and more knowledgeable folks will chime in, but in my view, the dog's coat is determined largely by genetics. Aside from providing proper nutrition, there is little you can do to change the coat (except for temporary cosmetic things). 

You also didn't mention your dog's age. It can take up to 3 years for a golden to get it's full adult coat.

Do you know or did you see the parents of your dog? If he is from a reputable breeder, you can talk to the breeder to see if he or she has any recommendations. You can also consult your vet or a veterinary dermatologist to see that he is getting the right nutrition in his food and to see if any supplements are warranted. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Reza (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info.he is 8 months old I give him omega 3 supplements but now I stopped


----------



## jessicagc84 (Apr 20, 2011)

Our dog at that age looked skinny and his coat wasn't great either. Now after almost 2.5 years my husband and I joke because he was a late bloomer ha! Maybe in the past 6 months or so his coat became fuller and it is still growing lots. He was the smaller his litter. Poor little guy was sick the first 6 months of his life. Now look at him . By the way the go through a lanky teenage state that so funny.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Reza said:


> My goldens fur is very dry and his hair hardly grows.u feed him royal canin and give him supplements yet it's the same


it takes time for fur to grow. my golden is 2 yrs old and i m still worried about him but his coat is coming out very late.

for dryness you can read this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-grooming/220370-homemade-recipe-super-soft-shiny-coat.html#post3404114



Reza said:


> Thanks for the info.he is 8 months old I give him omega 3 supplements but now I stopped


i think you should continue giving him the supplements. also supplements for coat show results only after many months.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

We add coconut on oil on George meal and he likes it, it helps on producing natural oil on dog skin with help of regular combing.


----------

